# Cameron Slide Rule with API 6A RP



## فيصل الطائي (17 ديسمبر 2011)

Gentlemen

Attached are the Cameron flanges slide rule and API 6A standards

Best Regards
Faisal AL-Taie​


----------



## حسام العراقي 81 (9 يوليو 2012)

_*مجهود اكثر من رائع ,,,, جزاك الله خيرا*_


----------

